# Comfort aire or American standard



## Bradly2osu (Sep 9, 2013)

I am building my first home and my hvac contractor bid the job using American standard equip. I also had others bid with am. standard as well to compare apples to apples. Now that my home just got through the phase where my furnaces and a/c units were installed he uses comfort aire. I am not as familiar with comfort aire but wanted to get a sense of how they would compare to American standard In quality, warranty , and price. Im not sure if he used comfort aire to try and make more money on the job or what but I'd like to find some opinions from guys who use this equip and service it regularly. I have a 13 seer 2.5 ton and a 13 seer 2 ton ac unit and 2 92.5 efficiency furnaces. I am to the point I do not want them pulled even though the on ac units compressor was bad and they already had to replace it but I want to make sure I'm not getting dicked around. The guy has a pretty well known business but he was newer to new construction. And he had his hvac guy quit half way through the job. Which took him way to long to do to begin with. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Comfort Air is a lower priced unit. Probably bid the job too cheap, just to get it. And had to save money somewhere.


----------



## coolingitrite (Oct 10, 2013)

you did not get what you paid for????????????? foul......... are you kidding he should have walked away from the job... isn't that a breach of contract...


----------



## coolingitrite (Oct 10, 2013)

and so u know it may be cheaper priced but it is just as good. most manufactures get their supplies to build these units (compressors, contactors etc ) from the same sources. my only thing would be if you paid for a unit with special stuff like variable speed motors or 10yr warranty or higher efficiency and did not get it. I would demand money back or take to court.

I am a contractor and stand behind my fellow techs, but if a guy did this without approval from the homeowner or worked out some kind of agreement in regards to money, i'd bust him... hvac industry got a bad rep as it is.


----------

